# Demon Possessed German Shepherd, proof in a picture...



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

*Help! h*e woke me up in the night, and I snapped this picture...

OMG! HE IS OBVIOUSLY DEMON POSSESSED... WHAT DO I DO????










AND NOW THAT I FORGOT AND LEFT THE FLASH ON MY IPHONE... *HE IS BLIND TOOOO*.....:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Poor blind demon possessed dog!!! QUICK!!! Lots of exercise to rid him of the evil!!!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

insert plenty of noms in the evil orifice designed for sucking souls. more good noms in, blind demon out.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

:doggieplayball:I read somewhere that the Kong is a very effective exorcism tool to be used with blind demon possessed dogs such as you have here. Throw the kong quick! Save yourself!:wild:


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

:rofl: OMG! You guys are hilarious! Poor blind demon dog!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

lol too funny


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

You won't have a demon to worry about if he gets tangled and strangled by that lead.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

lol love crazy eyes


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Russian lines from Chernobyl.


----------



## AFootit (Nov 20, 2012)

This is the look my dog gives me when I refuse her bacon!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

*O.P. here....*

*Well not only is he Demon Possessed, but now the eyes glow in the daylight...* 

Further, real problem, if he grows into those ears, he is going to be a SIX FOOT TALL DEMON GERMAN SHEPHERD...:help:

:rofl::rofl:


----------

